# Commitment Statement for Queensland



## fbta (Oct 20, 2016)

Does anybody have a template for a commitment statement for the state of Queensland?

I've seen people saying one should write about why he likes queensland etc... But it's not really a commitment statemente.


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi check the template attached herewith.. Replace visa type and job code whatever concerned to you


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

can someone advise when is this statement required to be furnished ?

based on my understanding :

1. applicant is not supposed to contact the potential sponsoring state. instead he/she should select the state of choice in eoi.


2. once the sponsor state has nominated you, why is there still a need to justify your reasons ?

please advise.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Commitment Statements are used to express your view on how far or how serious you and your family is about migrating to that particular state. I am not a fan of following a template or pattern used by others just because they have succeed in the nomination. Make the best by drafting your own.


----------



## mlyfe0508 (Jul 23, 2018)

Can you send it again?
We can not see the attachment.thank you!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

mlyfe0508 said:


> Can you send it again?
> We can not see the attachment.thank you!


hi there, if you don't mind? When did you get invite?

Regarding commitment letter, it's more or less about why we choosing QLD as sponsoring state. They have given links to living standard, climate, education, work opportunity etc written in our own language. I would recommend we write in our own language first and then improve further referencing other's . Just my thought.

Thankss


----------

